# Fantasy Football



## holmsvc

I was wondering if we are going to have another fantasy footbal league. How many people would be interested?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I'm game for sure...


----------



## 870 XPRS

I'm in, I can run it again if you guys want.


----------



## mallardhunter

I'll be in


----------



## njsimonson

Yup, I'm in!


----------



## 870 XPRS

DeltaBoy, have you figured out how to use a yahoo account yet??

oke:


----------



## Eric Hustad

870 has my vote for commish. Ray, Scott, and I want to be in it again this year. I have had to spend a whole offseason waiting to show that Chris is the luckiest fantasy player ever, so little brother you can run but there ain't no hiding.


----------



## MnDiver

I'd be up for it if there's room..


----------



## sotaman

I would play let me know if you want me to start another league. If you don't have room in the first one


----------



## 870 XPRS

I have a league started up. Set for 12 teams, those of you who were in the league last year have first crack at it. I'll open it up to others next monday if all the spots have not been filled. Those of you who were in the league last year and that I can still remember I'll send you a PM with the ID # and PWD.


----------



## 870 XPRS

Another note, if you were in the league last year and didn't receive a PM with ID information, let me know.


----------



## mallardhunter

Well I want first crack at it when everyone that was in it last year is done.


----------



## spoiler92

Count me in please if any open spots!!!!!!!

Spoiler92


----------



## sotaman

I will open another league tonight since we aren't in the cool group.. If there is enought intrest let me know..


----------



## SiouxperDave25

I'm interested.


----------



## DeltaBoy

870 XPRS said:


> DeltaBoy, have you figured out how to use a yahoo account yet??


I sure did... I did alright last year without many changes to my roster. I hope it's as good or even better this year. :wink:


----------



## pjb1816

Eric Hustad said:


> Chris is the luckiest fantasy player ever


haha agreed, chris i dont know how you did it last year. We're all gunnin for ya!

Heres to another fun fantasy league :beer:

-Phil


----------



## smalls

I am in as long as there are no random drug tests...

signed
Rafeal Palmeiro


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

:lol: ah smalls....I sure miss your sarcasm when you aren't around....



smalls said:


> I am in as long as there are no random drug tests...
> 
> signed
> Rafeal Palmeiro


----------



## mallardhunter

pjb1816 said:


> Eric Hustad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris is the luckiest fantasy player ever
> 
> 
> 
> haha agreed, chris i dont know how you did it last year. We're all gunnin for ya!
> 
> Heres to another fun fantasy league :beer:
> 
> -Phil
Click to expand...

I don't know, he isn't too good at baseball


----------



## sotaman

I have the league set the name is nodakoutdoors.com

password in outdoors

legue id is 400235

I have room for twelve


----------



## sotaman

need a few more people on the league I have four right now.. And I don't think we want all of us to have pure all star teams not much fun..


----------



## 870 XPRS

Our league is full, so my apologies to those of you who wanted to get in. Just thought i'd let you know so you can get into sotaman's league or another of your liking. Best of luck to you all.


----------



## Boy

If someone needs a perennial loser in their league, I am the guy. I don't study FFB, and if I dont know of or like the player I don't keep him. LOL


----------



## sotaman

There is still room for a bunch of people on the league I only saw four of us yesterday.. The more people the better.. Some of you all from the other league can play two leagues at a time..


----------



## tmonster

Sotaman, tell me what to do and i'd be in.


----------



## sotaman

go to www.yahoo.com and get a user name and password once you have that go to there link and sign up using the informatotion about the league that I have posted above


----------



## tmonster

I'll do it right now. thanx


----------



## sotaman

let me know how many people have signed up for the league


----------



## tmonster

looks like seven


----------



## sotaman

got ten in the league now we can change the status to draft so get your draft orders ready and away we go you have a day or two until I change it pm me if you are ready so I know


----------



## njsimonson

There is one spot open in the First Nodak League. (870s League) I dropped out because I didn't realize my team would be locked after the draft if I didn't want to play for money. So, as a result, there's a cash spot open for someone in the league, its probably better that way...though just like the baseball league, I'd have been competitive till the end - with a 4-12 record!

Good luck, and sorry for the inconvenience guys!


----------



## 870 XPRS

Thanks for the post Nick, league dues are only $20.

Payouts going as follows:

**Regular Season Payout** 
15% - Most Total Pts 
15% - Best Record

**Playoffs** 
40% - 1st Place 
20% - 2nd Place 
10% - 3rd Place

Just a little incentive to keep everyone active. If you want in, let me know and it will be on a first come/first serve basis.


----------



## 870 XPRS

Still 1 spot available. Let me know if you want in.


----------



## DeltaBoy

870 XPRS said:


> Payouts going as follows:
> 
> **Regular Season Payout**
> 15% - Most Total Pts


Ah yea! Champ two years in a row... :wink:


----------



## 870 XPRS

DeltaBoy said:


> 870 XPRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Payouts going as follows:
> 
> **Regular Season Payout**
> 15% - Most Total Pts
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yea! Champ two years in a row... :wink:
Click to expand...

Thanks for posting that, cause I'm pretty sure I got the Point Total all wrapped up. You can't claim you are the champ yet either, we still have the playoffs. I don't need to remind you that you didn't win the regular season last year either, rather I did. However, daunte put you on his back and carried you through the playoffs where you were then crowned champion.

Look out this last week delta, however unlikely, but you could slide out of the regular season title position.


----------



## DeltaBoy

I don't think I'll slip out... I am playing PUD and I have a chance to take points and season champ too. Whatcha ya self 870...

The stars are forming right now for a Deltaboy victory!


----------



## smalls

GAME ON!!! PUD CAME OUT OF HIDING TO PUT UP A REAL TEAM THIS WEEK!

HERE WE GO PIRATES HERE WE GO!


----------



## DeltaBoy

Hustad... Going Down? :lol:

I don't think your kicker has a game face? He would need to kick two long field goals and an extra point for you to win...

It's going to be a great Monday night game, even if the Vikes are licking themselves after yesterday.


----------



## 870 XPRS

I'd be a little more worried about Stover tonight if I were you DB.


----------



## 870 XPRS

OUCH!!! stover 2/2 fg 6/6 xp, OUCH!!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS

nevermind, i don't know why i'm still talking crap, i took 5th,,,,,good for nothing 5th,,,but I can still hang my hat on the leading scorer in the league i guess. Good luck in the championship fellas.


----------



## DeltaBoy

870,

As you can see points don't matter this time of the year... The packers suck and suck even more after lastnights game.

Hustad,

Get off your pony LSOB! :lol:


----------



## cube12ic

This is very nice and unique idea.
I appreciate it.


----------



## willsot_20

i like to play football 
it is my favorite sport


----------

